# rss feeds broken



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

I can't get the Happy hour feed nor the meets forum feed to work. I'm only able to get the Now playing feed to work.

I'm using Apple's Mail.app application and when I click on the RSS feed icon from the forums screen all I get is a blank screen. Nothing to subscribe except for the Now Playing.


----------



## boywaja (Sep 30, 2001)

the offtopic areas aren't available to anonymous users. As a result, anonymous rss feeds dont work.

I dont think that vbulletin supports authenticated feeds so the powers the be would have to look at a mod if they wanted to do such. Then there might also be issues with the rss client supporting authenticated rss feeds as well.


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

Then what's the point of having an RSS feed button?


----------



## dkaz (Aug 30, 2007)

I'm looking into this...stay tuned...


----------



## dkaz (Aug 30, 2007)

I'll ask around for a hack to make the RSS available for member-only forums

Until I find one, I'll take away the RSS icons on those


----------

